
How Douglas Engelbart Invented the Future - AndrewKemendo
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/douglas-engelbart-invented-future-180967498/?no-ist
======
shalabhc
Please also read Alan Kay's comment below the article.

BTW, if you're interested in the 'Mother of all demos', a chapterized version
is available here: [http://www.dougengelbart.org/firsts/1968-demo-
interactive.ht...](http://www.dougengelbart.org/firsts/1968-demo-
interactive.html)

~~~
gt_
I was just about to post this same direction. I appreciate the character and
concern with accuracy in his comment.

------
bouvin
I attended a Hypertext conference ~14 years ago, where he was a keynote
speaker. Very friendly and soft spoken man. From the his keynote, I got the
distinct impression that he was disappointed and a little saddened that we had
not progressed further than we have. His vision of augmenting the human
intellect through the use of computers was a bold and beautiful one, but
instead we are barraged by click-bait, fake news, trolls, and social
networking sites carefully engineered to keep us hooked.

~~~
mncharity
I had a similar experience, another decade and a half back: I attended a
Hypertext conference _~30_ years ago, where he was _doing demos_. _[...]_ From
his _comments_ , I got the distinct impression that he was disappointed and a
little saddened that we had not progressed further than we have. :/

Reminds me of a retiring librarian, who went into aero/astro circa 1960,
because they wanted to be part of humanity's exciting push out into the solar
system... then watched their field stagnate for their entire professional
career, and retired wishing they had done something else with their life.

Hopefully AR/VR will shake up the collaborative tech space. It would be really
sad to still be stuck around here for another decade or three.

